# Take a Friend to the Orchestra



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

When was the last time you took took a friend to the orchestra?

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2011/07/24/take-a-friend-to-the-orchestra/


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Never? If I asked any of my friends to go with me they'd probably try to have me committed lol (I don't know anyone who likes classical very much)


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

After many, many years, I have finally found a young friend who expressed interest in attending a symphony concert. I invited him to one, and have now organised a season ticket for him for the first time. 

Of course, over the years I have attended the symphony concerts with friends, but they have all been people with pre-existing interest in symphonic music.


----------

